# Newbee making a centre



## briank (Sep 15, 2011)

I picked this up on another site,the guy didn't like to bother to change his chuck to work between centers.
My lathe did not come with a center for the headstock or the adapter so I thought I would give it a try.
I had a piece of 1" so I cut down one end to 5/8" turned it and added a tapper(Took a good while to figure that out)
Now I can work between centers as well.
brian


----------



## Galileu (Sep 15, 2011)

Hi,

This is a common way to make a centre and it works great; I'll just add one comment. Since you cannot trust the chuck to run true, the centre must be trued every time it is re-chucked; make sure you do it with a 60Âº included angle.

JosÃ©


----------

